# I Got A Fish Story For You!!!



## Rack Ranch

Yesterday while surf fishing in Port A my nephew was reeling in a Red when out of nowhere a Marlin slams his Red. If its not a first, it hasn't happened to many times.


----------



## ccbluewater

That is a Sword, and **** that is crazy!


----------



## Jeff SATX

that's one lost swordfish.


----------



## jamisjockey

Yep that's a sword, not a marlin.


----------



## trapper67

Crazy !!!


----------



## DRILHER

Good eats there, Brett your going too deep


----------



## Rack Ranch

A sword... Thats even more strange


----------



## DCAVA

Did they keep it RR?


----------



## blaze 'em

Tuna in marinas? Swords in the surf?? This is getting all jacked up...

Thanks obama...:hairout:


----------



## Jeff SATX

frickin' el nino


----------



## ChaseB1991

Crazy!


----------



## WestEndAngler

That's nuts!


----------



## TXMKM

Well great, now I have to rethink my whole sword fishing setup! This is going to be way cheaper...


----------



## jamisjockey

Jeff SATX said:


> that's one lost swordfish.


Sounds like he ate their red....not that lost if he's finding food! :bounce:


----------



## broadonrod

Cool stuff right there!!!! Maybe so Vance lol! Brett


----------



## ding-a-ling

Wow. What's the rest of the story, did they drag it in once it beached shallow, hook it up and bring it in, gotta be more.


----------



## asher

Crazy.


----------



## coastman

That's crazy! What a surprise!


----------



## saltaholic

Did they keep it?? Sure hope so, dang good eating right there


----------



## Rack Ranch

Yes he did keep it. Told me Game Warden came out and told him is was a Black Marlin.. LOL I didn't know for sure it was a sword but sure as heck new it wasn't a black marlin...


----------



## Jpaulp

Rack Ranch said:


> Told me Game Warden came out and told him is was a Black Marlin


Wow, that's kinda sad!


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Crazyâ€¦...


----------



## Tiny

That's Awesome! Definately a state water body record!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Tiny said:


> That's Awesome! Definately a state water body record!


Hopefully he brought it to the scales!


----------



## DRILHER

Tiny said:


> That's Awesome! Definately a state water body record!


Yea the record is empty for a Black Marlin. Should be an Atlantic record


----------



## broadonrod

DRILHER said:


> Yea the record is empty for a Black Marlin. Should be an Atlantic record


LOL..


----------



## jaredchasteen

DRILHER said:


> Yea the record is empty for a Black Marlin. Should be an Atlantic record


ROTFLMAO:work::work::work::work::work::work::work::work::work:


----------



## DolphinExpressMan

Where was this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch

Port A



DolphinExpressMan said:


> Where was this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER

DolphinExpressMan said:


> Where was this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Potlicker! LOL


----------



## DolphinExpressMan

Ok just making sure haha I was there wen they brought it to get weighed and cleaned, pretty insane


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DRILHER

DolphinExpressMan said:


> Ok just making sure haha I was there wen they brought it to get weighed and cleaned, pretty insane
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did it weigh? That is a crazy way to catch a sword


----------



## DolphinExpressMan

I believe it was like 194, got a chunk of it in the fridge to cook tonight haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic

Any logical explanation why a sword would beach like that?


----------



## Fin-Atic

Very cool!!!


----------



## blaze 'em

saltaholic said:


> Any logical explanation why a sword would beach like that?


He was hungry!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigPig069

That is part of Booby Traps Swordfish Relocation Program, this is just another way they give back to the community, I would like to see how this is covered in the next seminar!!!


----------



## chuck richey

saltaholic said:


> Any logical explanation why a sword would beach like that?


To get away from all of the red snapper!!!!!!!


----------



## chad

Dang, and I drove all the way past the shelf, burned 600 gallons of diesel, caught no swordfish.... clearly I drove past the fish!

And I thought the 10" flying fish I saw last weekend in the Lydia Ann Channel was lost.


----------



## OffShore Man

chuck richey said:


> To get away from all of the red snapper!!!!!!!


winner winner chicken diner. cant wait till we use trout for bait in the ship channel.


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet

Lots of surf for being caught yesterday. Pretty sure it was flat calm out there.


----------



## ding-a-ling

We have had a cooler slug of water along PINS and the beach this summer which happens periodically. A buddy reported water off the PA jetty at 74-75F late last week, a full 10F+ cooler than normal. Diving 20 years ago at the 7 mile rig off Packery we got in the blue water in late summer and it was like that, mid 70's and noticeably colder than it should have been. That day two of us watched two yellowfin tuna swim by the platform (68ft of water). Wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it. Water temp does some strange things, but this is one crazy good sword story.


----------



## bigfishtx

Fish was just trying to find a safe haven from the sucka's trying to kill them out deep.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

*not the first one*

In the 80s we where driving up the beach headed twords port a from mustang island. We came acroos a bunch of people yelling shark get out of the water. Haha. Well out in the secound gut here is this big fin going up and down the gut. We watched for a few mins and I knew what the fin belonged to. We through our kayaks in and paddled out to it. We could tell he was distressed and something was wrong. It was a nice 200 lb sword. We called Ut out and they did a few test and then we saw what had happened to it. He was in close and about 6 miles out they were doing sismic work and they said he was most limley stunned by the sesmic gear. They said it happens quite often. We dressed the fish and they took samples. Two days latter they called and said there was nothing wrong with the fish so we had a party and cooked most of it up. I grew up on those beaches and have seen some weird stuff over the yrs. Still doesnt explain why they were in that close but if that fish was caught by hand right on the beach I sure would have it tested before I consumed any of it.


----------



## fasteddie

So crazy! So glad you landed it and took a couple pics...can you imagine telling someone this story without pictures? Please tell a few more details. Like rod n reel type, line? How far out? First gut,lol? I mean please tell me that you kayaked a bait a few hundred yds out at least...insane and congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch

*Did You Catch It??*

This one was caught on rod a reel, a lot different than seeing a sick one in the surf..



sharkbait-tx70 said:


> In the 80s we where driving up the beach headed twords port a from mustang island. We came acroos a bunch of people yelling shark get out of the water. Haha. Well out in the secound gut here is this big fin going up and down the gut. We watched for a few mins and I knew what the fin belonged to. We through our kayaks in and paddled out to it. We could tell he was distressed and something was wrong. It was a nice 200 lb sword. We called Ut out and they did a few test and then we saw what had happened to it. He was in close and about 6 miles out they were doing sismic work and they said he was most limley stunned by the sesmic gear. They said it happens quite often. We dressed the fish and they took samples. Two days latter they called and said there was nothing wrong with the fish so we had a party and cooked most of it up. I grew up on those beaches and have seen some weird stuff over the yrs. Still doesnt explain why they were in that close but if that fish was caught by hand right on the beach I sure would have it tested before I consumed any of it.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Attached Images


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

wow, and yet a 2014 swordfish still eludes us after hundreds and hundreds of gallons of gas and endless hours of rough water pounding out of Matagorda...really cool guys!


----------



## WillieT

That is a catch to remember. Quite a fish story for sure.


----------



## Lippy

WOW! The commercial diver getting stuck by a sword in 400' of water and now a sword in the surf?? I'm going to start dropping baits in the harbor!


----------



## slabseeker

This probably happens more often that people realize. I'm sure some do come in close to shore sometimes to feed. especially with all the bait out there right know from what I here near shore.. and just think all the people out there spending thousands of dollars in gas and bait to catch one....lol


----------



## tpool

T-BONE says...


----------



## Fordzilla06

That's insane. I'm fairly certain that none of my redfish reels could handle a 200lb sword. Think I'd have been spooled in a hurry!


----------



## Billygoat

Lippy said:


> WOW! The commercial diver getting stuck by a sword in 400' of water and now a sword in the surf?? I'm going to start dropping baits in the harbor!


The way it's going, I might just drop a bait in my bath tub and see what turns up! :spineyes:


----------



## KevinA

Definately Crazy story.... Congrats to the angler..

lucky the game warden didnt write you ticket for using a game fish for bait.. lol 

and then confiscate the fish for not having a valid pelagic permit...


Kinda sad when a Texas game warden cant properly ID a fish and atleast know that black marlin do not exist in the GOM..


----------



## Jamaica Cove

It has to be "SWORDNADO" !!!!!


----------



## FREON

Rack Ranch said:


> Attached Images


 Any info on rod, reel, line, etc.....doesn't appear to be a rod capable of handling that fish.


----------



## idletime

As mentioned above, there is cooler water in close. Quite a few large, typically deeper water, fish have come from this cooler water over the past several weeks. Still a sword at the beach is pretty surprising...


----------



## Justin_Time

FREON said:


> doesn't appear to be a rod capable of handling that fish.


It seems the rod handled the fish just fine....


----------



## My Little Big boat

I was noticing flying fish 1-2 miles from shore on the way out yesterday morning and thinking they were lost... But wow!


----------



## SpookJr

Need more details. the sword probably just beached himself after eating the red. I highly doubt a redfish set could reel him in.


----------



## dbarham

Whoa!


----------



## country7

Wow that is sick. Experience of a few lifetimes


----------



## aggiebret

100# Swordfish on a trout rod. Oh this is too good.


----------



## dbarham

aggiebret said:


> 100# Swordfish on a trout rod. Oh this is too good.


Surf rod long rod im guessing! never said trout rod.


----------



## Rack Ranch

And it weighed 200lbs  but if he had an aggie hat on in that picture bret would not have a db attitude about it 



dbarham said:


> Surf rod long rod im guessing! never said trout rod.


----------



## mullethead00

Bull reds will pick up most shark baits, they probably had some surf shark gear. I can see a big Avet hauling this sword in, no problem.


----------



## lmgreeri

mullethead00 said:


> Bull reds will pick up most shark baits, they probably had some surf shark gear. I can see a big Avet hauling this sword in, no problem.


Looking at the rod in the picture he wasn't fishing for shark/


----------



## KRA79

The surf is going to be one picket fence with fishermen from High Island to S Padre this weekend.


----------



## Fishingmatt

People are catching swordfish in the surf, I can now die and say I have truly seen it all... Wow


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Skeptic Here*

Hard to believe -


----------



## Mustake

That's off the chart. Can't imagine how y'all felt when you saw that. Thats like getting struck by lightning twice in the same spot. Great job guys...hope you bought a lottery ticket the same day?


----------



## SEA SLOT

Billygoat said:


> The way it's going, I might just drop a bait in my bath tub and see what turns up! :spineyes:


Careful you may hook a brown turd...


----------



## High Hopes

The ocean has no fences.


----------



## asher

The surf in those photos is knee high at the very most.


----------



## Kenner21

I like the guys T-shirt in the first set of pictures, crazy stuff wouldn't have believed it If I hadn't seen the pictures.


----------



## Heavymetal

We were a few markers down when a buddy called us to come look at the "Marlin" swimming in the second gut. It washed up into the 1st gut and some guys pulled it a bit deeper and tried to revive it. It expired and they pulled it up back up towards shore. I looked it over pretty good. No shark bites, nothing visible in its throat, and overall looked to be in good shape. I snapped a few pics and had to leave as the crowd kept trying to call the Sword a "marlin" and wasn't taking no for an answer. 

The surf was rather cold this weekend so maybe it followed a cold water current up a little too far. Very strange for sure.


----------



## aggiebret

LOL. I thought it hit a redfish being reeled in?!!


----------



## FREON

FREON said:


> Any info on rod, reel, line, etc.....doesn't appear to be a rod capable of handling that fish.





Justin_Time said:


> It seems the rod handled the fish just fine....


And now that the truth has come out, it seems that the rod didn't handle the fish at all


----------



## Rack Ranch

Things that make you go HHMMM!!!



FREON said:


> And now that the truth has come out, it seems that the rod didn't handle the fish at all


Attached Images


----------



## En Fuego

Dammit you fools!!! Now next year Crabtree will only give us a 3 day surf Sword season, as we have officially overfished the surf sword fishery. You guys gotta stop posting pics of this stuff!!!!


----------



## Justin_Time

Rack Ranch said:


> Things that make you go HHMMM!!!
> 
> Attached Images


Who knows! That rod could be one of those yellow spinning reels being used upside down... Crazy story regardless!


----------



## trackatrout

I saw a black fin like that yesterday and today out at surfside several times...i did not recognize it until looking at the pics on this thread. Could have been another one! Never seen that out there before.


----------



## DRILHER

trackatrout said:


> I saw a black fin like that yesterday and today out at surfside several times...i did not recognize it until looking at the pics on this thread. Could have been another one! Never seen that out there before.


Zombie swords


----------



## Rack Ranch

Well for what its worth the fish was caught on rod and reel, not by my nephew. The post about it being sick in the surf was after the fight and they were trying to release the fish. After they couldn't it was brought back, taken to Dolfin Docks and weighed.


----------



## FREON

Rack Ranch said:


> Well for what its worth the fish was caught on rod and reel, not by my nephew. The post about it being sick in the surf was after the fight and they were trying to release the fish. After they couldn't it was brought back, taken to Dolfin Docks and weighed.


By that rod that is shown in thaty one picture? Really? I ate at Pier 99 on North Beach last Sunday and their special was SWORDFISH.... Just wondering where the meat from that Surf Sword went to...?????


----------



## sotexhookset

Cooler waters for sure. My buddy caught a 70 lb hoo in Nueces Bay last week on fish bites. Didn't take a pic but did have a good release.


----------



## Shuff05

sotexhookset said:


> Cooler waters for sure. My buddy caught a 70 lb hoo in Nueces Bay last week on fish bites. Didn't take a pic but did have a good release.


Pics or it never happened! lol that's a monster hoo even in the deep water.


----------



## LeadRain

Sure seems fishy...


----------



## blaze 'em

sotexhookset said:


> Cooler waters for sure. My buddy caught a 70 lb hoo in Nueces Bay last week on fish bites. Didn't take a pic but did have a good release.


I call bs...

NOBODY releases a wahoo!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daryl1979

This Swordfish story made it to the field and streams Facebook page


----------



## mredman1

*Depth*

Was the sword caught on the surface, half-way down (2 feet) or on the bottom (4 feet)?

Mike


----------



## DANO

and the wheels on the bus go round and round.


----------



## BrandonFox

Having a seriously hard time believing this...


----------



## FREON

article about it by David Sikes in Corpus paper www.caller.com


----------

